# Segfault in all windows managers



## nORKy (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, I did a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.2. I have a problem. All window managers (I try spectrwm and fluxbox) segfault when I `startx`. The basic test of Xorg is working (black and grey background). The generated core of fluxbox says it's "in pthread_sigmask".

Can you help me?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Things to check:
/etc/X11/xorg.conf instead should be /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf; The programs in /usr/local/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc and its location vs elsewhere; next but not lastly longer commands in place of `startx;` (search the forum for "retro" and/or "ignoreABI"...  ). It could however, be a simple driver issue. The point being there are many things to check that could solve it, and once the fix is found, be sure to document it locally (and maybe here) and back up the new files, if any.
  (BTW I've not time to double check the paths [etc], above, so there may exist typos...)


----------



## nORKy (Oct 30, 2013)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Things to check:
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead should be /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf; The programs in /usr/local/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc and its location vs elsewhere; next but not lastly longer commands in place of `startx;` (search the forum for "retro" and/or "ignoreABI"...  ). It could however, be a simple driver issue. The point being there are many things to check that could solve it, and once the fix is found, be sure to document it locally (and maybe here) and back up the new files, if any.
> (BTW I've not time to double check the paths [etc], above, so there may exist typos...)



I moved my xorg.conf. I tried `startx -- /usr/local/bin/Xorg -ignoreABI -retro`. Nothing's changed.

My xorg.conf worked on the same computer with a 9.1-RELEASE i386. I did a fresh install with 9.2-RELEASE amd64, compiled all my ports (with `poudriere` and `pkgng`) for 9.2 amd64, and ran `pkg install xorg-minimal fluxbox [...]`.

I don't know where to search. I don't think X is the real problem.


----------



## nORKy (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't understand. I install devel/geany (and all its dependencies) and now, it works!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 30, 2013)

A window manager dependency was missing, but was pulled in by installing an unrelated port.  Check the output from `pkg_info` for duplicated ports. Also, install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and run `pkg_libchk`. If it reports any problems, rebuild those ports with ports-mgmt/portmaster.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 30, 2013)

You can create a list of ports that need to be rebuild using portmaster(8)() by running:

```
# pkg_libchk -qo > ports.txt
# portmaster -d `cat ports.txt`
```


----------



## nORKy (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't use ports-mgmt/portmaster. I use ports-mgmt/poudriere + ports-mgmt/pkg


----------

